# THIS MONTH OFFERS VARIETY at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 17, 2018*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Sept 13th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today wasnâ€™t a bad day with the repeat-customer group from McCoyâ€™s Building Supply. We spent part of the day putting the moves on some rain clouds, but for the most part had a steady action day. The back lakes out on the Island are producing some super fun redfish action right now, especially following a high-tide period. Come on down and get in on the fun!






​
*SUNDAY - Sept 16th*
*Capt. Chris Martin* - As you probably are aware, the Bay Flats Lodge guides have spent the past several days dodging rainstorms. Some of the storms have brought brief periods of torrential downpours, which have introduced a substantial amount of freshwater and runoff to our otherwise perfect-salinity bay waters. Itâ€™s a natural event that takes place a couple times throughout the year it seems, but it seems like weâ€™ve gone the majority of the summer without seeing this amount of rain on an ongoing basis like we have the past couple weeks. I got out following the storms for a short scouting trip with Capt. Todd Jones, which went pretty well with us seeing solid redfish action in the vast stained freshwater. All the other guides that fished today whopped the reds, with some requiring tags. It turned out being an all around good day for everyone who managed to go out this morning.






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - The rain finally stopped, and this morningâ€™s crew of Bo, Josh and Chris had a blast catching reds - releasing twice as much as what they kept! Our coastal estuaries require rainfall in order to flourish, and weâ€™ve gotten more than our fair share over the course of the past couple weeks. Thereâ€™s a lot of bait for the fish, even in places you wouldnâ€™t normally expect to see a lot of bait. Itâ€™s great, and the fish think itâ€™s great, too. The redfish seem to be becoming more and more plentiful all the time, and the higher tides and the rainfall have only enhanced our redfish bite. We should look for this terrific redfish action to only continue this month and next, especially as the temps begin to fall a little bit more!






​
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Itâ€™s good to be back on the water after all the rain that weâ€™ve had. Rain is always a good thing around here, but we were beginning to wonder if weâ€™d get to fish any this week. Not only did we get to fish today, we got to fish until the guys arms hurt! We had some awesome catching going on today, and my guys really enjoyed themselves! Itâ€™s sometimes hard to put a price on the happiness of customers, but todayâ€™s visitors had a good time catching a lot of different kind of fish, and it was fun watching them as that happy memory developed for them!






​
*THIS MONTH OFFERS VARIETY​*September has a lot of positive things to offer the Texas outdoorsman, especially from a hunting and fishing perspective. First of all, wing-shooting enthusiasts can enjoy Dove season, which has already begun in our South Zone. Secondly, thereâ€™s the arrival of Teal season, which runs September 15th - 30th. And last, but certainly not least, is the tremendous time for saltwater coastal fishing that is presented to us this month. The weather gods have already broken this yearâ€™s summertime heat for us with all of the rain weâ€™ve experienced during the first part of this month, so look for the temperatures to begin to drop slowly and for milder conditions to prevail as the symbolic fall fishing pattern gets underway.

Now is a great time to be chasing reds up in Guadalupe Bay as they push unusually large waves in front of their massive shoulders in pursuit of their prey. And if you manage to get your wading boots wet during September, the vast number of San Antonio Bay reefs will soon begin to peak the interest of those wishing to experience heightened trout action as September water temperatures begin to cool. Also, some of the yearâ€™s best top water action has historically taken place during the last two weeks of September, so focus your attention for the remainder of the month on working the shallows atop the shell reefs in San Antonio Bay.






​
Cooler air and water temperatures are not the only changes that will be taking place this month, as September represents a transition period into ever-increasing higher water levels in preparation for the tides of October. And as we begin experiencing higher water levels, you should start searching the back lakes for trout. Start out real skinny early in the morning throwing small top waters, like the Super Spook Juniors and the smaller Skitter Walk. Once the sun has fully risen, switch baits and start tossing plastic tails rigged on either 1/16 or 1/8 ounce lead heads, primarily relying on an assortment of colors like Gold/Chartreuse, Pearl/Chartreuse, Roach, Morning Glory, and Plum/Chartreuse for reds, trout, and flounder. Have fun out there, and be safe!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_The Lodge is very comfortable, your staff is the best ever, your food is awesome, and Capt. Steve Boldt is a great guide! - *Dean J. 9/16/18*

Excellent service and accommodations! Keep doing what you're doing! - *Earl L. 9/15/18*

It's always a hunt, but Capt. Cooper Hartmann knows the area very well - he found the fish and we boated them! I was really impressed with his maneuvering through the weeds and cuts - what a great boat! It was a hoot! Everyone at the Lodge was friendly - they treated us with a personal touch! - *Kurt W. 9/14/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Mostly sunny skies. High 88F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.06 in *
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High around 85F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.17 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High around 85F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected through Monday. Drier atmospheric conditions are expected through Tuesday. Light to moderate onshore flow is expected through much of the upcoming week. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible on Wednesday. Scattered showers and thunderstorms are expected with an upper level disturbance on Thursday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 80.1 degrees
Seadrift 80.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 79.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Welcome to Texas Blast & Cast*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Texas Gem*

The beautiful accommodations and great cuisine at Bay Flats Lodge are just a small part of a much greater equation. Situated on the shores of San Antonio Bay, surrounded by mile upon mile of unspoiled natural landscape, our lodge enjoys a truly unique location along the Texas Gulf coast.

Our central portion of the coast is blanketed by the well-known lowland marsh thatâ€™s symbolic of the Gulf coast, and is edged by shorelines and beaches rich in marine life, as well as wildlife. But thereâ€™s much more that this area of the coastal region has to offer over any other place along the Texas coast, and weâ€™re the only fishing and hunting lodge that offers close proximity to these amazing Texas Gems.

The west side of San Antonio Bay is bordered by more than one-hundred thousand acres, completely unpopulated, that have been designated a national reserve to protect the areaâ€™s precious biodiversity and to share it in a sustainable fashion. This preservation area, along with the wetlands situated at the head of the bay to the north, also serves as a winter haven for several migratory game bird species, as well as endangered bird species like the Whooping Crane. At the south end of San Antonio Bay lies Matagorda Island, offering coastal enthusiasts hunting and fishing opportunities unmatched elsewhere along the Texas coast.

It would be hard to find a more authentic Gulf coast experience than this. Blessed with an abundance of wildlife and a healthy marine ecosystem, Bay Flats Lodge offers accommodations, equipment, guides, and all the amenities needed to facilitate hunting and fishing encounters with numerous species of waterfowl and game


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Sep 17, 2018 by Scott S on BAY FLATS LODGE
First Class Destination Bay Flats Lodge is much more than a fishing trip. The setting is remarkable, the food is amazing, and the guides are like old friends! I would recommend Bay Flats to everyone!

Sep 16, 2018 by Dean J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The Lodge is very comfortable, your staff is the best ever, your food is awesome, and Capt. Steve Boldt is a great guide! - Dean J. 9/16/18

Sep 15, 2018 by Earl L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Excellent service and accommodations! Keep doing what you're doing! - Earl L. 9/15/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trust*

We appreciate all the business, trust and loyalty you have with BFL.

Sep 18, 2018 by Mike H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Cooper Hartmann was our guide, and I will request him any time I come fishing! Thanks! - Mike H. 9/18/17

Sep 17, 2018 by Scott S on BAY FLATS LODGE
First Class Destination. Bay Flats Lodge is much more than a fishing trip. The setting is remarkable, the food is amazing, and the guides are like old friends! I would recommend Bay Flats to everyone! - Scott S. 9/17/18

Sep 17, 2018 by Jason S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The Lodge staff was wonderful, as always! And, Capt. Cody Spencer is "The Man!" Period! - Jason S. 9/17/18

Sep 17, 2018 by Allison W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Perry Rankin is great! He put us right on the trout first thing in the morning, and we caught our limit. Then we went on to find the redfish, and caught our limit on them, as well. Perfect fishing experience! Thanks again Capt. Perry! - Allison W. 9/17/18

Sep 16, 2018 by Dean J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The Lodge is very comfortable, your staff is the best ever, your food is awesome, and Capt. Steve Boldt is a great guide! - Dean J. 9/16/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Chris and Deb Fishing Together*


----------

